# Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh



## Puntaman (13. März 2006)

Hallo,
bin schon lange bei euch, aber erst seit heute als "Offizieller" registriert und somit legitimiert. ;-)
Ich habe folgendes Anliegen und würde mich über Feedback sehr freuen: Ich fahe am 4.5.2006 für 2 Wochen mit meiner Familie nach Sharm El Sheikh und würde die Zeit gerne nutzen um ein paar Oschies an Land zu ziehen. Die Frage wäre: Wie ist das angeln vom Strand, gibt es kleine Häfen mit einem Steg von denen man angeln kann, oder ist "nur" Little Big Game angesagt?
Hat jemand hierzu einen Tipp, bzw. gute Ratschläge auf was man achten muss??
Wäre klasse hierzu etwas von euch zu hören.
Sollte jemand im Hotel Nubian Village gewesen sein und ein paar infos haben, ich wäre verzückt!? ;-)
Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Truttafriend (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Willkommen m Anglerboard und viel Spaß hier #h



Ich hab deine Anfrage mal nach _Angeln Weltweit_ verschoben.

Sharm El Sheikh ist nicht direkt im Gebiet von Postleitzahl 1+2  :m


----------



## Puntaman (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Dankeschöön!! Tja, die Threadstrukturen bereiten mir noch ein paar Orientierungsschwierigkeiten, ansonsten gefällt es mir aber gut bei euch! 
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Sockeye (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Ich war vor 4 Jahren unten.

1. Das Angeln ist an der Küste verboten. (Alles Naturschutzgebiet)
2. Wenn Du trotzdem angelst wirst Du nur die kleinen, bunten Rifffische fangen
3. In Naama Bay (ein paar Minuten mit dem Taxi) gibts einige Anbieter die zum Angeln rausfahren. (Little BG)
4. Hotel Nubian Village war damals noch im Bau...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Pete (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

angeln ist dort eher unerwünscht...wenn du dir die unterwasserwelt bei einem schnorchelgang betrachtet hast, wirst du verstehen, warum...


----------



## Heuxs (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Hi Puntaman

 Wenn Du das erste mal da Baden gehst,wirste einsehen warum man nicht
 von Land aus angelt.
 Schon wenn man Schuhe zum Baden braucht....muß man stutzig werden.
 Die Angeltouren die da angeboten wurden,waren ganz schön gepfeffert.
 Und was willsten da mit den Fisch machen wenn du einen fängst.

 Heuxs


----------



## wodibo (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*



			
				Heuxs schrieb:
			
		

> Und was willsten da mit den Fisch machen wenn du einen fängst.
> 
> Heuxs



Das ist kein Problem. Den Fisch bekommt die Crew :m 
Und wenn Du mit denen gut zurecht kommst, wirst Du zum legger Fischessen eingeladen #6

Axso, willkommen im Board :m


----------



## Puntaman (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

hmm,vielen Dank für das Feedback. Tja,hört sich so an als sollte es doch mit dem Boot hinausgehen. Schade, ich dachté abends (und mittags und morgens ) könnte man entspannt einen Schwimmer ins Wasser setzen und ein kühles Blondes zu einem nehmen. Einen Hafen wo etwas geht gibt es demnach auch nicht, oder??


----------



## Sockeye (15. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Einen Hafen in dem Sinne gibt es dort nicht. Es gibt Anlegestellen in Naama Bay, wo die Touri-Ausflugsboote anlegen. Diese gehören jedoch zu den einzelnen Ressorts und sind nicht unbedingt zugänglich.

Diese Anlegestellen sind aber auch nur an den Stellen, wo kein Riff ist (Sandbuchten) und da ist eh nicht viel mit Fisch. Ansonsten ist die gesamte Küste mit einem 10-50m Korallenriff gesäumt. (Achte mal beim Anflug darauf)

Große Fische schwimmen eh nur an den Riffkanten. Das Riff selber liegt so 20cm - 1m unter Wasser, so dass Du eigentlich zum Angeln die 10-50m über das Riff zur Kante waten müsstest und dort, im Wasser stehend, die Angel auszuwerfen. Aber schon diese Waterei uber das Riff ist nicht gerne gesehen, da es mit jedem Fußtritt weiter zerstört wird. (Horrorbeispiel Hurgada, da ist nur noch der blanke Kalkstein übrig und keine Korallen mehr)

Mein Tipp: Fahre mit dem Boot raus, nimm mittleres Schleppgerät mit. Die Einheimischen angeln auch während der Ausfahrt, jedoch mit aüsserst primitiven Mitteln.
Es muss ja nicht eine Angelcharter sein. "Normale" Tauch- Schnorchel- und sonstige Ausflugsfahrten sind billiger. Fahr dort einfach mit und anstatt zu Tauchen/Schnorcheln angelst Du...ein wenig "Bakschish" hilft da immer. Und die Boote machen immer an den Riffkanten fest. (Natürlich kein Ausflug zum Ras Mohammed, das ist "heiliges" Naturschutzgebiet!!)

Ach ja, pass blos auf die Sonne auf...die brät dir die Haut vom Leib. Da ist ein Boot mit Sonnendach erheblich angenehmer...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Ein wirklich gut- und ernstgemeinter Rat:

Geh dort lieber Tauchen (lern es zur Not vor Ort) - da hast DU wesentlich mehr von! #6 

#h


----------



## Puntaman (15. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

das ist sehr nett, nur, ich habe zwei Jahre als Einkaufsdirektor der RIU Kette in der Dominikanischen Republik gearbeitet, zuvor 3 1/2 Jahre in Kairo gewohnt (also unweit vom Roten Meer) und 4 Jahre in Malaysia, bin also schon ein wenig dort getaucht. Allerdings war ich noch nie in Sharm, deswegen suche ich Angelrat. Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass ich mich dort nicht mit einem Fläschchen ins Wasser bewegen werde. Ich würde nur zu gerne vom Land aus ein wenig angeln.
Zieht sich das Riff denn an der gesamten Küste entlang? ... oder gibt es vielleicht doch ein stilles Örtchen? ;-)


----------



## Sockeye (15. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Nicht nur das Riff zieht sich die gesamte Küste entlang, sondern auch die Hotel-Ressorts (jedefalls so ca 20km Hotel an Hotel)

Du müsstest Dir ein Taxi mieten und dem Fahrer Dein Anliegen schildern mit ein wenig Bakschisch wird sich da sicherlich eine Lösung finden...


----------



## Wulli (15. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Moin,

wir waren vorletztes Jahr auch im sommer in Sharm el Sheikh. Die Unterwasserwelt ist echt traumhaft. Von Rochen, Rotfeuerfischen, Kugelfischen, Nemos, Papageienfische, diverse Snapper Arten, es ist wirklich kollossal!

Das Angeln vom Ufer aus ist fast überall verboten. Auch das Angeln bei den Ausflugsfahrten ist nicht gern gesehen. In Ras Mohamed ist alles verboten!|krach: :m ! Und das zu Recht! Man kann sich nicht vorstellen, wie ernst es die meisten Einheimischen mit dem Naturschutz nehmen!!

Die Natur dort unter Wasser ist ein Traum!

Stell Dich auf eine tolle Schorchelei und Taucherei ein und verzichte der Natur zu Liebe aufs Angeln!

Wulli


----------



## Puntaman (16. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Habt alle vielen Dank für die klasse Infos. Ich weiss jetzt bescheid, "hier werden sie geholfen" ;-)
Ich werde es wohl doch meist beim Tauchen belassen und nur ab und an mal mit der Rute was probieren ... ganz die Finger werde ich davon nicht lassen können, dafür kenne ich mich zu gut.


----------



## franc555 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Moin,

ich denke Sharm ist denkbar ungeeignet zum Angeln. Gerade wenn du diese traumhaften Riffe und Fische (Ras Mohammed!!!) kennst oder weißt, wie es dort aussieht, solltest du auf das Angeln eigentlich verzichten. Ich habe übrigens sieben Jahre in Kairo gelebt und war ca. 20 Mal in  Sharm, habe dort aber aus genau o.g. Gründen nicht geangelt. Die einzige Alternative ist wirklich ein Charterausflug, den man vor Ort buchen kann. Angelmöglichkeiten gibt es woanders!!!

Gruß Frank

Dumme Frage: Wie bringt man es fertig, dreieinhalb Jahre in Kairo zu leben und nie in Sharm gewesen zu sein? Malesch!


----------



## Sockeye (16. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*



			
				franc555 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumme Frage: Wie bringt man es fertig, dreieinhalb Jahre in Kairo zu leben und nie in Sharm gewesen zu sein? Malesch!


:q 
Ich habe 6 Jahre in Kairo (Maadi) gewohnt und war damals auch nie in Sharm. Wir sind öfters ans Rote Meer gefahren, auch in ein einsames, winziges Fischerdorf zu dem nur eine staubige Schotterpiste führte. Dort waren traumhafte Riffe....Mittlerweise hat dieses Dorf einen internationalen Airport und keine Unterwassernatur mehr...aber wer fährt Heute noch nach Hurgada.:v


----------



## franc555 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Hi Sockeye,
das muss aber schon lange her sein. Ich bin übrigens nie in Hurghada gewesen (sehr abschreckend), nur Richtung Süden durchgefahren. Aber in Sharm sieht es ja mittlerweile ganz ähnlich aus. Leider!

Viele Hotels bieten übrigens keine fishing trips an, es gibt aber in Sharm und in Naama Bay ein oder zwei Offices, bei denen man Ausfahrten buchen kann.

Frank


----------



## Puntaman (16. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

sagt mal, das wird ja immer interessanter ...ich habe auch in Maadi gelebt,vorher in Mohandessin,allerdings ist das in meinem Fall etwa 30 Jahre her. Wann habt ihr denn da gewohnt? Früher war es eher üblich nach Alexandria zu fahren, deshalb war Sharm noch nicht so das Thema (1976-1978).


----------



## franc555 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Hi,
ich war von 1996 bis 2003 in Kairo, habe in Mohandessin (Quods El Sharif) gewohnt! In meiner Anfangszeit hat man selbst in der Umgebung von Sharm noch ruhige Flecken gefunden, nach und nach ist aber alles zugebaut worden, sodass man Richtung Norden (Nuweiba, Dahab) ausweichen musste.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Sockeye (17. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*



			
				Puntaman schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal, das wird ja immer interessanter ...ich habe auch in Maadi gelebt,vorher in Mohandessin,allerdings ist das in meinem Fall etwa 30 Jahre her. Wann habt ihr denn da gewohnt? Früher war es eher üblich nach Alexandria zu fahren, deshalb war Sharm noch nicht so das Thema (1976-1978).



Jepp. da haben wir uns leider verpasst. Ich war von 1966-73 dort. Mein Vater war bei der gawi (heute GTZ). Den Sommer über sind wir in das Ferienhaus in Agami (Nähe Alexandria) geflüchtet. Da gab's im Mittelmeer noch ausreichend Fisch. Das Rote Meer war wegen den Militäraktivitäten (6 Tage Krieg) und wg. der Verminung nur sehr umständlich zugänglich bzw. nur mit Sodererlaubnis. Dafür war die Natur unberührt, die Riffe fischreich und die Korallen intakt. Ein absoluter Traum...die Überreste, die ich 2001 in Sharm bewundern konnte, speziel das Vorzeigeriff "Ras Mohammed", ist leider nur noch ein Bruchteil der früheren Pracht... 

Viele Grüße an die "Alten Ägypter"  
Sockeye


----------



## wodibo (17. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Mal ne andere Frage:
Gibts denn in der Umgebung von Sharm keine Fischerdörfer, wo man mal einen einheimischen Fischer mit seinem Boot überreden kann? Hab das so auf Sri Lanka gehalten und ganz gut gefangen. Ist zwar nicht der Service wie auf ner Yacht, aber den brauch ich auch nicht :m


----------



## Puntaman (17. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

eine sehr interessante Frage, ich wäre sehr gerne mit den einheimischen Fischern unterwegs, fast noch lieber als mit den oragnisierten Bötchen.
Kennt hier jemand was?


----------



## franc555 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Hi,

also in Sharm gibt es ja einen Hafen, aber der wird wohl ausschließlich von Tauchbooten besetzt, Fischer scheint es dort nicht zu geben. Wenn, dann nur in Dahab und Nuweiba, aber selbst da ist mir nichts bekannt.

Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum ihr nicht in Sharm ward, Ägypten hat den Sinai erst 1981 wieder von Israel vollständig zurückbekommen. Da war es erstens äußerst schwierig eine Erlaubnis zu bekommen und zweitens gab es kaum befahrbare Straße, sodass die 550 km von Kairo eine "Weltreise" geworden wären.

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn man Naama Bay entfliehen will, kann man eine Tour nach Sharks Bay machen (Taxi), das liegt kurz vorm Flughafen, war mal eine ganz einsame Bucht, ist aber mittlerweile auch von Hotels umzingelt. Auf jeden Fall gibt es dort ein richtig schönes Hausriff und ein Fischrestaurant direkt am Wasser (letzter Infostand: Mai 2003).

Frank


----------



## stefannn87 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Alter Thread aber aktuelles Thema 

Fliege am Dienstag nach Sharm el Sheikh und möchte auch ne schweren Spinnrute mit ner 40iger Schnur mit nehmen nur weis ich nicht wie ich es anstellen soll dort ne little big game tour auf eigene Faust zu starten.
Am liebsten wär mir nen kleines Tretbiit ider ggf nen Bötchen mit nem einheimischen Fischer der für nen paar Euros mit sich reden lässt.

War mittlerweile jemand von Euch dort und hat geangelt?

Ich weiß genaz genau wie es im Roten Meer aussieht und bin selber beeindruckt von dieser schönen UnterwasserWelt, jedoch reizt mich unter anderen der Blufin oder die ein oder anderen Zackenbarsche sehr und will deshalb nen paar Stüündhcen meines Urlaubs mein Glück versuchen |uhoh:


----------



## zulu (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Lass dich vom taxifahrer in den hässlichen industriehafen
von sharm fahren. 
Ist nicht weit.
Heisst glaube ich la moja oder so ähnlich.
Das machen die ungern, weil es ein drecksloch ist, aber wenn du drauf bestehst kommst du da hin.
Lass den taximan warten oder mach was für die rückfahrt aus.
Da siehst du dann die richtigen fischer.
Die dürfen zu bestimmten zeiten sogar im schutzgebiet fischen. 
Von irgendwas müssen die ja auch leben.

viel spass
#h

Z.


----------



## zulu (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Ach, noch was .

bluefin wird da nix, aber yellowfin, doggies und skippies sind da.

Für die zackies brauchst du rapala redhaeds als sinker.

Denk an stahlvorfach wegen barracuda kingfish usw.

Z.


----------



## stefannn87 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Sharm El Sheikh*

Danke zulu mal wieder 

Ist es denn ansonsten in keinsterweise möglich von der Küste aus zu Fischen? Vieleicht kann man sich dort ja auch Tretbote mieten, das würde doch acuh gehen |uhoh:
Naja hauptsache ich kann dort wenigstens ein bißchen irgendwie für kleines Geld mit meiner Rute bisel trallafitti machen.

Ansonsten danke für den Tipp mit dem Hafen 

PS: Hab letzte Woche 4 dicke Stahlvorfächer für Salzwasser gekauft


----------

